# Verkaufe Zowie FK1, Zowie Celeritas Tastatur mit Akasa Venom XXL Mauspad



## k4lle (21. Januar 2015)

Verkaufe hier meine Zowie FK1 - 3 Monate alt, mit OVP und Rechnung Caseking --> https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...er-Avago-ADNS-3310-Sensor-schwarz::28139.html

Dazu das Akasa Venom XXL Mauspad (auch 3 Monate alt) mit OVP und Rechnung Caseking -->https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...uspad-XXL-890-x-450-x-3mm-schwarz::20910.html

Und zu guter letzt meine Zowie Tastatur mit OVP aber ohne Rechnung --> https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/ZOWIE-CELERITAS-Pro-Gaming-Keyboard-DE-Layout::15863.html

Alles im Top Zustand und technisch einwandfrei. Standort ist Köln.

Bitte nur ernsthafte Angebote.


----------

